# Geocaching



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Some of you will be aware of it, I'm sure, but I'd never heard of such a thing until a few mins ago. Take a wander around and then drop a postcode in here and see what you get: http://www.geocaching.com/


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We've been doing this for 12mths now, it's a great hobby, once you've exhausted all the caches in your own backyard, take the handheld gps in the van  some fantastic walks, and it can be as easy or as difficult as you wish to make it. :wink: 

Regards M&D


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Yes it a good way of getting out and about, Not having a dog, it gives that walk that extra purpose and as Dave says it can take you to some great places and often it gives you some good background information about a spot being visited. Used to do a lot but it has tailed off somewhat last year. Think it was Dave Burleigh who put me onto it about three years ago? You can use TomTom as well and I have found caches in Norway and Denmark this way but it is not so easy as having a really good map.

In the UK I use Memory Map OS maps running on a PDA. Before I set out in the motorhome, I download caches for the area I am visiting and store them on the PDA in the hope I might get chance to visit a few of them. It keeps the grandchildren supplied with nick nacks too.

peedee


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Geo Caching??
Err Scuse Me, aint there a law against this!!!! 
Geo


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

LOL, wondered how long it would take before you arrived Geo. 

I reckon this sort of thing would make a great meet

stew


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I'd thought of that one Stew, my initial thoughts 
were that not enough members would own a hand held GPS receiver to make it worth while, until Peedee mentioned above about Tomtom, I completely forgot how easily transportable they are!  food for thought !!

Dave 

p.s. Or we could hold a Geo Catching meet, that could be just as hilarious! 8)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If anyone is looking for a new GPS bluetooth receiver, my last one gave up the ghost when it lost an argument with a concrete floor, and so I recently bought this:
> Holux BT RX <

Its teeny. The size of my little finger plus 2mm wider. Very nice when paired with a Pocket PC out and about on foot. The pocket PC has an advantage when geocaching as you can run supporting software and switch between applications.

Dave


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

And what sort of things might one expect to find in a cache?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

From the link in the first post:
http://www.geocaching.com/faq/

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If we could get the right site and weather, and enough equipment to share to have a go, we could do something in the way of demonstrating such technical outdoor activities as a bit-of-fun diversion during a meet.

Something that would go well with a geocaching have-a-go would be Radio-Orienteering, where you use a portable antenna/receiver combination to find hidden transmitters.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It is worth noting THIS  affiliated site. From here as a member you can download caches in several different formats, e.g. for use on TomTom.

peedee


----------

